# 3x3x3 - May 8-14, 2006



## dougreed (May 8, 2006)

1. L2 U' F' U L' R2 F' B2 D' U' L2 B L' U2 F U2 L D U' R' B L2 U F L
2. L D F' D F' B' D' F R' F2 B L' R' F' R2 L2 B' U R D2 U2 L2 F' U2 L
3. B' F D' L' B' D F' D2 B D' U B D' U B2 F L' F2 R2 F B2 R2 F' L2 D'
4. B2 U' D L2 R' B2 R U' B2 L R' B U' R' B D' B R2 F2 L B' F' R' U' L'
5. B U' D2 B' U L2 D R2 L' B U' B U' L' B2 L' U' R' D F L2 U' D B2 R


----------



## tsaoenator (May 9, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
Average: 18.88
Times: 19.15, 18.36,(19.62), 19.12, (17.31)
Quote: horrible...


----------



## Gungz (May 9, 2006)

Yu Jeong-Min
(12.875) 15.110 (15.781) 13.781 14.860
average 14.583

when I do this competition... well...heighten the tension(? haha..)
very nervous.. feel like i'm in WC


----------



## Erik (May 9, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 16.28
Times: 16.48, 15.93, (17.20), (14.83), 16.43

Wow, this is very good for me. 14.83 was a little bit forced OLL skip. 15.93 was 2 corner-edge insert only. The rest were very good times for me... :lol:


----------



## Marcus (May 9, 2006)

Name: Marcus Gerhardsson
Average: 23.55
Times: 25.11, (27.19), (19.70), 20.36, 25.19


----------



## Gunnar (May 11, 2006)

Name: Gunnar Krig
Average: 16,82
Times: (16.03), 16.88, 16.96, 16.62, (18.84)

My cube needs to be lubed. Quite good times having in mind that I'm only practicing 2x2x2 right now. I've started to learn a really advanced method, that will bring my average down to 4.5-5 seconds.


----------



## mmwfung (May 12, 2006)

Average: 18.78
Times: 17.27 18.75 (16.92) (23.14) 20.33

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, OLL and PLL.

Michael Fung


----------



## Kirjava (May 13, 2006)

Thom barlow
(23.30 17.19) 20.45 20.03 18.17 == 19.55
Messy.


----------



## pjk (May 14, 2006)

Patrick Kelly
Average: 37.96
Times: (41.79) 38.45 (34.09) 36.10 39.34


----------



## nascarjon (May 15, 2006)

Jon Morris

16.27

(15.17), 16.31, (17.03), 16.43, 16.09

Not a very good week


----------



## dougreed (May 16, 2006)

*
1. Yu Jeong-Min.........14.58
2. Jon Morris...........16.27
3. Erik Akkersdijk......16.28
*
4. Gunnar Krig..........16.82
5. Michael Fung.........18.78
6. Andy Tsao............18.88
7. Thom Barlow..........19.55
8. Marcus Gerhardsson...23.55
9. Patrick Kelly........37.96


----------

